
Driver's License Scanning Identity Theft - Alupis
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2013/12/drivers-license-identity-theft/index.htm
======
ddingus
I have a bit of tape on the back of mine to corrupt the scanner.

Sometimes people are required to see the ID. No worries. If they go for the
scanner, I ask them to return it and use another method to complete the
transaction, or cancel the transaction.

The tape is there for the ones who ignore me, or move too quickly.

~~~
elmojenkins
I'm so doing this

~~~
ddingus
Cool. Yeah, it works.

------
elmojenkins
I've had this done, it's concerning to say the least. Not being a new-tard,
it's easy to see how this information can easily be used for nefarious
purposes. Sometimes it seems to unavoidable due at some stores - I intend to
try to prevent stores from scanning my id.

~~~
Alupis
Target does this, and now most recently Safeway Grocery stores do too. Others
as well.

It really bothers me because you have no way to verify they are only checking
your age, and not looking at other information and/or storing information
about you.

Everything necessary to steal someone's identity is in those barcodes, and
with retail stores not treating sensitive data like Credit Card data properly
(and resultingly leaking said data), I take great issue with them now wanting
to scan my driver's license.

